# New Oasis Cover



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been using Kindles since 2009 and I have to have a case. My hands were never meant for fine detail. They strong but tying flies, repairing watches, and holding a naked Kindle is not in their future. The lightweight, thin, Kindles require, for me, a cover I can hold on to and that will protect the device. I like having a little added weight too.

My best covers are the Amazon Paperwhite. They're too expensive but they're good.

After market covers are usually hard plastic, slippery, and when i tried some with my Voyage the wake/sleep function frequently didn't work. The Voyage Amazon case was, for me, a disaster. The floppy flip front just didn't get it. I got rid of the Voyage.

I ordered an Oasis and an Amazon Kindle cloth case. I got the Oasis but no case. I was told I might get one by the 20th of December. So, the Oasis went back today.

I liked the Oasis enough I might get one but I'd really like to hear opinions o the Oasis Amazon cover, either leather or cloth. Please write about your experiences with the cover.


----------



## Deskisamess (Oct 3, 2017)

Look at the low star reviews for the Amazon covers...they tell the story.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think this is going to depend on how one uses the cover. I have the saddle tan and I have no issues with magnets, or it coming out. I would not read with the cover on though, but I could if I wanted to. 

It does not cover all of the back so again, depends on what one looks for. I also have the old Oasis and it covers the same area, just without the battery in the cover. And it has that flap thing the old Oasis doesn't have so it can be a stand. That works fine on mine too. But again, I wouldn't use that. 

You might prefer a 3rd party cover later on if you want more protection of not having a flap. Its not as floppy as the Voyage origami, which I also like a lot. But there is a fold of course.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I would not mind a cover for the new Oasis that folded like the Voyage's origami.  It worked great as a stand when I wanted to read at my desk.  And I can still remove it when I want to read one hand which is most of the time.  This cover on the new Oasis does not lean back enough and does slightly tilt the reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving this whole thread to the 'accessories' section -- sorry for any confusion.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am disappointed in my leather cover.  I did not know that a magnet would be holding the whole thing together.  I don't recall Amazon mentioning it.  IF they come out with a better cover I will be very interested.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I had originally planned on waiting to order a 3rd party cover, but I don't like reading without a cover at all. When reading with a cover I place the cover flap between my 1st two fingers, so I don't actually have to grip the Kindle. I find having to grip the Kindle awkward and tiring.

Anyway, I ordered the waterproof cover before the bad reviews started rolling in & figured that I'd definitely be sending it right back to Amazon. I've been using the cover for a couple days now and it's not at bad as I thought it would be. I can hold it dangling by the cover and shake it and the Oasis stays in place. I have to give it a really violent shake before the Oasis falls off. I can also pick up the Oasis by gripping only the exposed metal & the cover doesn't come off.

The only time I'll have the cover come off is in the position I read in (with the cover flap between my 1st two fingers). If I put a twisting or torque pressure with the palm of my hand, the cover will pop off. I don't put pressure when reading though, the cover is held between my fingers and my thumb is relaxed over the kindle for page turning. So, I've decided to keep it.

I'll be adding a decalgirl skin to my Oasis which may lessen the effect of the magnets, so I think I may adhere the Oasis to the cover once I apply the skin. I have some strong double stick craft that that should work. Since I never take off the cover or read without the cover, I don't care if it doesn't come off easily. In all the time I've had my gen 1 Oasis, I've only taken the cover off to demonstrate to people how it attaches on and off.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I ordered the  "Fintie Slim Case for Kindle Oasis" a few days ago because I was very disappointed in the cover I purchased when I bought the Kindle... I know it is odd but I do not like the feel of metal on my fingers when I read.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

drafter69 said:


> I ordered the "Fintie Slim Case for Kindle Oasis" a few days ago because I was very disappointed in the cover I purchased when I bought the Kindle... I know it is odd but I do not like the feel of metal on my fingers when I read.


It just arrived and I am very pleased.


----------

